# crisser - emploi absolu



## Metanoy

Bonjour!

Dans un dictionnaire j'ai vu que le verbe "_crisser_" peut signifier crisser nottamment des dents, c'est-à-dire on peut sous-entendre  ce sens en utilisant ce mot.

Par exemple, si je dis _l'homme crissait, _un auditeur peut penser qu'il crissait ses dents. 

Est-ce vrai?


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

On trouve des emplois absolus avec ces structures (_crisser des dents, hocher de la tête, hausser des sourcils_), mais en principe on précise ce qui crisse / grince / hoche / hausse, etc.


----------



## Metanoy

merci beaucoup!


----------



## pointvirgule

Metanoy said:


> Par exemple, si je dis _l'homme crissait, _un auditeur peut penser qu'il crissait ses dents.


Si vous dites : _l'homme crissait_, tout court, l'auditeur va plutôt se demander : « Mais qu'est-ce qu'il veut dire ?  »


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Par exemple, si je dis _l'homme crissait, _un auditeur peut penser qu'il crissait ses dents.


Perso, si je lis ça, je me demande à quoi ça fait référence et je ne pense certainement pas à _crisser des dents_ ; d'abord parce que ce n'est pas une expression que j'utilise : je dis _grincer des dents_.

Par ailleurs, je me demande si on peut parler d' « emploi absolu » avec ce verbe intransitif : il s'agit plutôt d'un emploi sans complément (la différence est mince...).

Enfin, on peut le cuisiner à différentes sauces, p. ex. : « L'homme, lourdement chargé du cadavre, faisait crisser sous ses brodequins le gravier de l'allée. »


----------



## k@t

Oui, c’est sans doute utile de le dire encore plus explicitement que je ne l’ai fait (_mais en principe on précise ce qui crisse / grince / hoche / hausse, etc._), néanmoins, ces emplois – certes rares, certes atypiques – se trouvent, voir par exemple cette discussion : écarquiller - emploi absolu

Sinon, on pourra bien sûr omettre le complément (sans que ce soit rare ou atypique), quand le cotexte ou le contexte le permettent. Par exemple :
_Quand il était petit, il grinçait beaucoup des dents ; maintenant, il grince nettement moins._
(Bien que dans ce type de cas, on dirait sans doute plutôt : _maintenant, il le fait nettement moins_.)

Ou encore, échange entre un couple qui entend son enfant grincer des dents :
- Pfff, t’entends comme il grince !
- Oui, j’ai l’impression qu’il grince de plus en plus.

(Quant à l’emploi absolu, à partir du moment où  un verbe demande un complément – ce qui est le cas ici – et que ce complément peut être omis – ce qui peut éventuellement, exceptionnellement, être le cas ici –, on parle bien d’emploi absolu. Par ailleurs, le TLFi classe cet emploi comme intransitif, d’autres approches le classent comme transitif indirect.)


----------



## gentilhom

Les pneus crissent, mais pas l'homme.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ou _le gravier crisse sous les pas_. Je n'utiliserais pas _crisser_ pour l'homme.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Je n'utiliserais pas _crisser_ pour l'homme.


+ 1


> cf:
> *Rem.* L'emploi au sens de « grincer », en parlant des dents, est seul attesté dans _Ac._ 1798-1878, Besch. 1845, _Lar. 19e-Pt Lar. _1906, Littré.


donc, désuet.


----------



## Metanoy

Donc, quel verbe doit-on utiliser en parlant des dents?


----------



## Bezoard

Comme indiqué au message 5, _grincer des dents._


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme la plupart des autres intervenants de ce fil, je n'aime pas non plus cet emploi de _crisser_ sans complément si le sujet est une personne. C'est en revanche beaucoup plus naturel avec un objet, par exemple : _Les pneus crissèrent_.



Metanoy said:


> Donc, quel verbe doit-on utiliser en parlant des dents?


C'est _grincer_ qui se dit habituellement pour les dents.


----------



## Metanoy

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## danielc

_.
_
Les Canadiens comprennent spontanément _crisser_ dans le sens canadien. Ce verbe est un sacre chez nous. Le verbe a besoin d'un complément, à moins que l'on utilise _décrisser._

Voir

https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/crisser
*"Verbe 2
crisser* \kʁi.se\ _intransitif_ 1er groupe (voir la conjugaison) (_pronominal_ : *se crisser*)


_(Québec)_Envoyer, jeter, rejeter.
_Elle a *crissé* l’assiette par terre._
_Je vais lui *crisser* une claque dans face._

_(Québec)_Mettre, donner, envoyer, jeter, rejeter, d’une façon hostile et violente.
_*Crisser* une claque dans la face à quelqu’un._


*s’en crisser* \sə kʁi.se\ _pronominal_


_(Québec)_ Se foutre, se ficherde quelque chose.
_Pourtant, n’importe quelle personne qui prend le métro régulièrement ne peut se dire qu’une seule chose : « on *s’en crisse* de vos petits bonhommes qui nous disent comment vivre, on veut juste un système qui marche ben! »_ — (_Montréal, ville dépressionniste_, Moult Éditions, Montréal, 2017, p. 173)"



J'ajoute aussi  deux autres défintions.
_Crisser _correspond à _foutre_ aussi dans le sens de _crisser son camp_, ou _crisse-moi_ _patience.
Décrisser_ correspond à  _dégager_, mais dans un sens un peu vulgaire. Donc _"décrisse"_ corrrespond à _"dégage"._


Voir aussi cette discussion, dans le forum anglais-français.

https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/crisser-sens-canadien.1168189/


----------



## k@t

Mon intuition est en effet que _grincer des dents_ est très nettement plus courant que _crisser des dents_, ce qui parait confirmé par une recherche sur le Net qui produit plus d’occurrences pour _grincer_, néanmoins celles avec _crisser_ - y compris des tout à fait contemporaines - ne sont pas inexistantes, ce qui contredit la remarque - ci-dessus #9 citée par JClaudeK - du TLFi.

La 9e édition du dictionnaire de l’Académie qui dit :


> Spécialt. _Crisser des dents _(on dit plus souvent _Grincer_).
> CRISSER : Définition de CRISSER


me semble à cet égard plus fidèle à la réalité que le TLFi.


----------



## Bezoard

Encore faudrait-il qu'on interprétât correctement ce que dit le TLFi : « *Rem.* L'emploi au sens de « grincer », en parlant des dents, est seul attesté dans  _Ac._ 1798-1878, Besch. 1845, _Lar. 19__e__-Pt Lar. _1906, Littré. »
Cela signifie que dans ces anciennes versions, la définition de _crisser_ est en rapport seulement avec le bruit produit par les dents, ce qui est parfaitement exact. Cette acception est l'acception "historique" (avant l'invention des pneus !) et est bien sûr encore employée, même si elle l'est moins que "grincer des dents".​


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Cette acception [...] est bien sûr encore employée, [...]".


OK, donc votre précédente remarque :


Bezoard said:


> Je n'utiliserais pas _crisser_ pour l'homme.


ne disait rien sur l’usage possible de ce verbe pour évoquer le grincement (ou le crissement) des dents ? C’était juste une information sur votre usage personnel ?


----------



## Bezoard

1) Oui, une information sur mon usage personnel, d'autant plus intéressante qu'elle reflète, toute forfanterie écartée, assez bien l'usage général. Je ne crois pas qu'on trouvera un exemple valable*** de « l'homme crisse/crissait/crissa » dans l'acception qui nous intéresse. Je parle là d'emploi absolu. Mais en ajoutant « des dents », la formulation est correcte, quoique assez rare encore, et je ne l'utilise pas non plus.
2) J'ai dit plus haut que _crisser,_ en rapport avec les dents, était l'acception "historique" unique. C'est du moins ce que peuvent laisser croire les dictionnaires, comme le remarque le TLFi. Néanmoins, on trouve anciennement des acceptions autres :
1638 : Les roues mal ointes crissent sous le fais : Les amarres de l'ancre crissent le long du bord du vaisseau.  
1677 : crisser comme le fer


*** « L'homme crisse entre nos dents comme du sable » que je trouve dans un livre récent n'en est évidemment pas un.


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Je parle là d'emploi absolu.


D’accord, la précision est utile puisque votre commentaire


Bezoard said:


> Je n'utiliserais pas _crisser_ pour l'homme


pouvait se comprendre de façon plus générale = que _crisser_ ne pouvait s’employer pour un humain (y compris dans son emploi non absolu).
C'est d'ailleurs semble-t-il ainsi que Metanoy avait entendu la chose :


Metanoy said:


> Donc, quel verbe doit-on utiliser en parlant des dents?




D’ailleurs, les réponses de ce fil sont potentiellement ambiguës, puisqu’elles ont aussi bien trait à l’emploi absolu de _crisser_, qu’à l’emploi de ce verbe pour signifier le crissement / grincement des dents.

Pour ce qui est de l’emploi absolu,  dès mon premier post j’ai indiqué que sans être impossible, il n’était guère fréquent. Ce qui a été dit de façon plus radicale par pointvirgule et Piotr.


----------



## Bezoard

Mon message 8 poursuivait le message 7, qui concernait l'emploi absolu avec _l'homme_, ce qui répondait bien à la question posée dans le message 1. Cela semblait clair mais on ne l'est jamais trop probablement. Je me réjouis de voir que nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## k@t

Et donc, pour aller au bout de la logique de cette structure, précisons que si les pneus peuvent couramment crisser, les dents également :
_Ses dents crissent / les dents de l’homme crissent / l’homme a les dents qui crissent_ (et a fortiori _grincent_).

Et par conséquent plutôt que :


gentilhom said:


> Les pneus crissent, mais pas l'homme.


vaudrait-il mieux dire _: les pneus, les roues, le frein crisse(nt), mais pas les voitures ; les dents crissent, mais pas les humains_.

(On trouve plus facilement _La voiture crisse_ que _L'homme / je / tu / etc. crisse, _mais les occurrences restent tout de même limitées.)


----------



## Bezoard

En dehors des cas avérés de bruxisme, on a finalement assez peu l'occasion d'entendre vraiment les dents _crisser_. Enfin, moi, je n'en entends pas souvent ! Il est amusant de noter qu'au départ, _grincer_ n'était pas tout à fait le quasi synonyme de _crisser_ qu'il est devenu : _grincer les dents_ (ou des dents), c'était _serrer les dents_ (« Les serrer les unes contre les autres de douleur, ou de colère, en retirant les lèvres, & avec quelque frémissement ») et donc les définitions de _crisser_ étaient « se dit proprement des dents quand elles font un bruit aigre, lorsqu' on les serre et *grince* fortement. »
L'utilisation figurée de "grincer des dents" me semble aussi beaucoup plus fréquente que celle de "crisser des dents".


----------

